# What does Astatotilapia latifasciata aggression compare to?



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

*What is their temperment most like?*​
PEACOCKS/PEACEFUL HAPS233.33%AGGRESSIVE HAPS00.00%YELLOW LABS350.00%MODERATELY AGGRESSIVE MBUNA116.67%


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

I am considering adding these to yellow labs and placidochromis electra in a 55, but I WANT peace. I had a pair of vics before(I think they were kyoga flamebacks, were sold as "obliques"), but anyway the male was quite nasty. I realize the species in question is a different species, and I had my kyogas in totally the wrong scenario, with a bunch of different malawi species, and only with one female vic, but I am nonetheless hesitant to have vics again. So what does A. latifasciata compare to? Peacocks? Yellow labs? More aggressive mbuna?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi to my opinion, it is close to peacocks in behavior  and agressivity.
xris


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, you seem to be the victorian expert!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I voted Yellow Labs. I've only had mine a week, but they have done well in my 120 gallon with my mbuna.


----------

